
Apple sells 3 million iPads in 80 days - mlongo
http://ipadwatcher.com/2010/06/22/apple-sells-3-million-ipads-in-80-days/
======
anigbrowl
I'm somewhat surprised that none of the other manufacturers has brought a
similar product to market yet - well, a few have, but in a muted, almost
diffident fashion. Given the lead time and the existence of fairly competitive
hardware already deployed in netbooks, I had expected that Asus or someone
would move more aggressively to get a foothold in this opening market rather
than allowing Apple to brand the form factor. Perhaps they are calculating on
launching competing products for late summer (for students going back to
school) or Christmas (the family sofa computer).

there are a _lot_ of commercial possibilities going unexploited at present.
I'm already seeing iPads deployed commercially; at the mall the other day, I
saw someone using one to take consumer surveys, and I noticed over a year ago
that 7-11 stores use (older) tablets for inventory management. As a pure
consumer device, tablets - preferably slightly larger ones - are just
_begging_ for deployment as a family boardgame platform.

~~~
nkassis
Yeah, I don't get it either. I find it odd they did not see the iPad coming. I
guess I'm looking at it with hindsight but an device running the iPhone OS was
rumored way before the release. An android tablet could have been out and
running before the iPad. It seems they were just waiting to see if apple could
sell any and then start building one.

Pretty crappy way to tag along on another companies research and marketing.

I just want a damn tablet with android with decent specs. I don't care if it's
flat like a pancake. Make it 720p with a front facing camera and at least 32gb
of flash memory. Then ew nvidia chip and BLAM, I'll buy it so will all the
real computer users. :)

~~~
glhaynes
I think everybody was assuming: "There's no way they'll just release a big
iPod touch." Nobody thought the formula for a successful tablet could be
defined so simply.

~~~
masklinn
Though it's not really, they introduced new controls and chromes which don't
make sense on a phone's screen (but do on a tablet's) and the device to screen
ratio is completely different.

It looks like a big ipod touch (which means people are rapidly familiar with
it), but it feels very differently.

And of course, even if it were just a big ipod touch none of Apple's
(potential) competitors in the field have such a platform.

------
bradleyland
This is a device that received a strong negative reaction from many in the
(non-Apple-worshiping) tech press. It just goes to show you how out of touch
many of them are with what really excites users.

~~~
halo
Windows Vista sells nearly 40 million licenses in the first 100 days
([http://www.engadget.com/2007/05/16/microsoft-vista-sells-
nea...](http://www.engadget.com/2007/05/16/microsoft-vista-sells-
nearly-40-million-licenses-in-first-100-d/)).

This is an operating system which received a strong negative reaction from
many in the (non-Microsoft-worshiping) tech press. It just goes to show you
how out of touch many of them are with what really excites users.

~~~
masklinn
Vista took 7 months to reach 4% market share, 7 took 3 weeks.

7 sold 90 million licenses in its first 4 months.

~~~
halo
The iPad took 4 weeks to sell 1 million units.

The iPhone 3GS sold 1 million units in 3 days.
([http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/05/03/ipad_sales_top_one_m...](http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/05/03/ipad_sales_top_one_million/))

~~~
masklinn
The 3GS and the iPad occupy completely different segments and markets (one of
which didn't quite exist before the device was created), Vista and 7 don't.

------
singer
Has anyone tried to buy an iPad at Best Buy recently? They have been sold out
in my area for a while, and they have no idea when they'll get more since
Apple randomly ships them to Best Buy stores.

~~~
datasink
My local Best Buy (in Sarasota) is the same. A BestBuy employee said they're
working through a backlog. People ask when the next shipment arrives, and when
it does they come in to buy them up. In some cases the entire shipment is gone
in the same day.

~~~
chopsueyar
Did you check Computer Advantage across from the airport. I got mine in
Sarasota from Computer Advantage about a week ago. It was the 32GB wifi only
model.

------
snewe
Press release: [http://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/apple-sells-three-
mi...](http://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/apple-sells-three-million-
ipads-in-80-days-96885659.html)

------
aresant
I've noticed from the developer side that our iPad app downloads are really
strong compared to the relatively low #s - I dont know if we're just better
suited for that format - anybody else notice that?

~~~
tortilla
Probably because there's currently less noise in the marketplace. Also the
iPad itself is a much better device to browse and search apps than the iPhone.

------
rokhayakebe
Most people want to see 3M in 80 days, but it is more like 3M in 3000 days.
Correct me if I am wrong, but Apple started to work on these touch screen
technology (which I guess is the foundation of the Ipad) since 2001. Or at
least that's what I heard during Jobs'D8 interview.

~~~
czhiddy
Using that logic, it's 3M sold in about 40 years, since that's about when the
first microprocessors were developed.

~~~
rokhayakebe
That is different I believe. The key feature for the Ipad would be it's touch
screen technology.

